# Repairs needed



## nathan08 (Feb 7, 2011)

I have a few amp need repairs, anyone on here can give me a flare rate? 

Jl audio HD750 low ohm
PG ELITE.5 turns on but no output
OS soundstream 5 channel just grounding issues need new caps
Audison 8.9 ap have power but no output. 

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

